# Need Help Identifying Species



## pancho1 (Jan 3, 2014)

Ok guys and girls, I got this fish a few months ago and I'm still unsure on what the exact species is. I do know for sure he is an African Cichlid. He is a light blue, with black stripes getting darker the closer to his head. His dorsal fin and tail fin are also lined with yellow. He fits the description for a Jalo Reef Cichlid or an Afra Cichlid, but doesn't exactly look like them. His blue is a little more dull and so is the yellow...idk. Any help would be much appreciated.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

I do not know cichlid species but I believe he may be a dog tooth. Of course he could be a mutt too, many places let them all interbreed and come up with some strange colors and such.


----------



## tike (Nov 10, 2008)

psuedotropheus zebra red top an afrcian cichlid.

Google it and you will see.


----------



## pancho1 (Jan 3, 2014)

Thanks alot y'all. Tike, looks like you were correct. I really appreciate it because I really like to look into the fish I have. Looks like I lucked up and got a pretty cool fish, he was in a mixed african tank.


----------



## Fish2021 (Feb 22, 2021)

On this webpage you can find hundreds of fish and compare them with the picture. Marine Species Identification Portal (species-identification.org)


----------

